# My Next Brew - an Imperial IPA



## Gigantorus (6/7/16)

Been playing with the Brewer's Friend software and have decided to do an Imperial IPA next with my new favourite hops - Brooklyn (Moutere) and Azacca. Want to keep it as simple as I can. 

Attached is what the recipe is looking like. 

So throw your thoughts/comments/ideas at me before the weekend?

Cheers,
Pete 

View attachment BrooZacca Imperial IPA.pdf


----------



## fishingbrad (6/7/16)

I have also moved to Rye for my IPA's :icon_drool2:. Wyeast 1272 is my go to for this style.


----------



## Gigantorus (6/7/16)

Hey Brad,

Have only just started playing with rye of late. First used some in a pale ale (50grams) which really didn't come through, then in an American Brown Ale (200grams choc rye and 200grams caramel rye) which has just come through. 500grams is my highest amount in a recipe so far.

How much rye do you generally use in a recipe?

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## fishingbrad (6/7/16)

the DrSGA, I use 1kg of rye for a 4.75kg grain bill. and yes it comes through in buckets and always gets great compliments. However for my IPA I wound it back to 500g. and now writing this, I don't know why I did.


----------



## mongey (6/7/16)

As a IIPA whore I'm keen to hear how this goes.


----------



## Gigantorus (6/7/16)

mongey said:


> As a IIPA whore I'm keen to hear how this goes.


No worries, Mongey. Will report back.

It's a bit light for an IIPA but its planned that way - I wanted something real light and clean. Had a newstead brewing Azacca IPA the other month and it was nice and light and clean tasting (pic attached).

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Gigantorus (7/7/16)

Gigantorus said:


> Hey Brad,
> 
> Have only just started playing with rye of late. First used some in a pale ale (50grams) which really didn't come through, then in an American Brown Ale (200grams choc rye and 200grams caramel rye) which has just come through. 500grams is my highest amount in a recipe so far.
> 
> ...


Sampled the Rye American Brown Ale last night for the first time since bottling and it is rather delicious. Choc rye flavours giving over to great malt and hops. Think I'll be killing a few of these over this weekend. Glad I tried the 2 rye malts. Made a quick label to go with it for a laugh.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## danestead (7/7/16)

Love your label.


----------



## indica86 (7/7/16)

I've brewed a few RIPAs and 15% is a lovely spot to have the rye...
LOVE Brooklyn too..

nice one


----------



## Gigantorus (7/7/16)

Ta. The label was done at wwww.beerlabelizer.com 

Thanks. Yeah I've tasted a few rye IPA's over the years and enjoyed them to a degree - some just had too much pepperiness to them. But I have never seen a Rye American Brown Ale - so I made one and it works. The Chocolate rye really works nicely with the dark flavours - it also tames down the pepperiness. But like with all brews, lets see how it develops over time. Could turn into crap is a few weeks. I hope not.

Yeah I'm loving the Brooklyn, or Moutere as it's now known. The Yanks got upset with the Kiwis for using the name Brooklyn so the hop name got changed to the district that the hop was first grown.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (7/7/16)

Well done Pete! Do you print the labels too, if so what type of paper or printer? I'm keen to do some occasionally


----------



## MickGC (7/7/16)

Looks good,
I did a few IPA's with these and a few other hops.
One issue i found, using Azacca for bittering was it can impart a harsh almost astringent bitterness. one suggestion would be to look at swapping the 60 min azacca out for something like Warrior, Melba or Magnum that have a lower Co-Humulone level, these seem to be a bit smoother to me


----------



## Gigantorus (8/7/16)

peekaboo_jones said:


> Well done Pete! Do you print the labels too, if so what type of paper or printer? I'm keen to do some occasionally


Peek,
I rarely use labels to be honest. I bought a license to beer labelizer early on in my home brewing thinking I'd be using them. But really haven't. Just use one now and then as a bit of a joke with family (if I think up a crazy name or give a bottle for a birthday present and put their pic on label etc.).
When I do a label just use standard photocopy paper. I occasionally use some glossy picture paper (if I can find it in the drawer).
Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Gigantorus (8/7/16)

MickGC said:


> Looks good,
> I did a few IPA's with these and a few other hops.
> One issue i found, using Azacca for bittering was it can impart a harsh almost astringent bitterness. one suggestion would be to look at swapping the 60 min azacca out for something like Warrior, Melba or Magnum that have a lower Co-Humulone level, these seem to be a bit smoother to me


Hi Mick,

Thanks for the heads up on Azacca. I have some other packets of hops in the freezer and will grab something else for the front end and keep the Azacca for flameout and dry-hop.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Fendercaster (8/7/16)

Looks interesting. Im going to have to keep posted on this. My next project will be an Imperial IPA or double IPA. Ive read that you need to get your hop bill right. (Styles together) and constant, regular additions through the boil.


----------



## Gigantorus (8/7/16)

Fender,

Be aware that I'm not going for a big IBU beast with this. I'm aiming in the mid-50s to just hitting the 60s IBU range.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Gigantorus (11/7/16)

Brewed this sucker on Saturday arvo and it's sitting in the brew fridge at 18C in the early stages of fermentation - It should be bubbling away this afternoon when I get home.

I end-up just going with the Brooklyn & Azacca hop additions as per my recipe, as I only had Galaxy in the freezer and didn't have time to go any get some more. The wort is nice and pale, which was my intention. 

Just not sure if I should dry-hop with 90grams of Galaxy or not? Never used 3 x 90gram packets of hop on one recipe before - must be the Scottish in me. What you think folks? Should I leave it as is or throw the 90grams in 4 or 5 days before bottling?

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Gigantorus (12/7/16)

Did a label for the IIPA for a laugh. Called it the Imperialist. What you think?


----------



## Devhay (12/7/16)

Hahaha love the label. Keen to see how this turns out, an IIPA has been on my to do list for a while now


----------



## Gigantorus (12/7/16)

Devhay said:


> Hahaha love the label. Keen to see how this turns out, an IIPA has been on my to do list for a while now


 Devhay,

Thought what does Imperial really mean, then found this pic on Google Images. Thought it hit the mark.

Am working from home today and have been past the brew fridge a few times today and it's really bubbling hard at the moment, which I expected.

Should be interesting. At 8.4% it will be a snoozy brew.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## Gigantorus (13/7/16)

Walked past the brew fridge this morning when heading out to work and the FV is still viciously bubbling away I love a big hearty brew in full flight. :super:


----------



## Gigantorus (14/7/16)

[SIZE=10.5pt]Had a look at the fermenter when I got home yesterday and the bubbling has slowed to a crawl somewhat. But was more amazed at seeing lots of krausen foam splattered all over the lid and top of the fermenter. The fermenting activity was obviously very vigorous. Have never seen that before. It's at least a good sign that the conversion was a good one. [/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt]J[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Cheers,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Pete[/SIZE]


----------



## Fendercaster (14/7/16)

Sounds like a great brew mate. Looking forward to hearing how it goes as i may try this. As mentioned i was also looking at doing one too. Im trying to recreate Hop Dogs Shizzam! Or Big Sheds West Coast IPA. Big strong flavours.
At the moment trying to see what way to go for hops. Seems to be where i cant decide haha or i can but cant get a hold of them.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (14/7/16)

Sounds like a ripper Pete. goodluck, I look forward to your tasting notes


----------



## Gigantorus (15/7/16)

Pic of the FV attached. Zoom in. Krausen all over the lid and up into the airlock. That was one volatile ferment
. Gotta love it when beer gets frisky. :beerbang:


----------



## Gigantorus (21/7/16)

Decided to dry-hop for last 3 days with 90grams of Galaxy. Will bottle on Sunday. Look forward to sampling it.


----------



## Gigantorus (25/7/16)

Bottled it yesterday and it tasted like grapefruit juice with a kick. Came out nice and light in colour which I wanted. Will be interesting to see how it develops.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (25/7/16)

Sounds and look very interesting Pete. I'm sure it will turn out well for you once carbonated too


----------



## Gigantorus (26/7/16)

peekaboo_jones said:


> Sounds and look very interesting Pete. I'm sure it will turn out well for you once carbonated too


[SIZE=10.5pt]Made the fatal mistake (again) of sampling too much as I bottled, and particularly as this is 8.4%. By the time I cleaned up and finally sat down to watch the 6pm News I was done for the day and had to go have a shower and fell into bed. Woke up Monday morning at 5:30am when the alarm went off. Will I ever learn [/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt]L[/SIZE]


----------



## Digga (26/7/16)

By geeze how much did you sample?? And when did you start bottling?


----------



## technobabble66 (26/7/16)

Digga said:


> ... And when did you start bottling?


Saturday h34r:


----------



## Gigantorus (27/7/16)

Digga said:


> By geeze how much did you sample?? And when did you start bottling?


I now make 24 Litre batches to allow me to assess/sample well and still have 23 Litres to fill 30 x 740ml bottles. Mind you this batch is 8.4%ABV and kicks like a mule.

Started bottling around 2:30pm and I think I finished around 4:30pm/5pm-ish - I did stop halfway to grab some snacks and change the brewing music.

I recall being given a toasted sanga for dinner by SWMBO and then the 6pm news started and that's when I hit the shower. Everything after that is a blur.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (27/7/16)

Wow Pete - I thought that I was the King of Sneaky Tasters but I hereby relinquish my claim to the throne.


----------



## Gigantorus (28/7/16)

Brewing is all about the adventure right? :beerbang:


----------



## Gigantorus (29/7/16)

Hey and don't forget that next *Thursday 4th August 2016* is International IPA Day - so make sure you drown a few IPA's. I'll be road-testing my Imperial beast that day.

And then the day after, *Friday 5th August 2016 *is International Beer Day. So we have a good excuse to hit it hard for 2 days knowing the weekend it there is sober-up (or to keep drinking).

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## peekaboo_jones (29/7/16)

Right on Pete, cheers for the heads up ^_^


----------



## bonk1972 (30/7/16)

Interesting to know!,, my birthday is the 9th and i will be cracking my 150 lashes clone this year


----------



## Gigantorus (3/8/16)

Well here is The Imperialist. All I can say is yum. But has a hell of a kick. Very fruity and surprising clean flavour for 8.4%.

Will be interesting to see how it develops. 

Cheers, Pete


----------



## Devhay (3/8/16)

Looks like it turned out well! 

Pretty tempted to have a crack at this for my next brew


----------



## Gigantorus (3/8/16)

Dev, I've changed the previous recipe slightly and will update with the one I used next week. Essentially used the Brooklyn abd Azacca in the boil and dry-hopped with 90grams of Galaxy 4 days before bottling. Cheers, Pete


----------



## Gigantorus (8/8/16)

Dev,

Heres the updated recipe. Having tasted a bit now I'd be inclined to drop the Dextrose to just 1kg. 8.4% is way too sleepy a brew. I have one bottle (740ml) and I'm falling asleep. 

Cheers,
Pete 

View attachment The-Imperialist-Rye-Imp-IPA-2016-Recipe.pdf


----------



## Devhay (8/8/16)

Cheers Gigantorus!

I picked up the grain and hops for this over the weekend, so once I stock up on DME and dex I'll have a crack and let you know how I go!


----------



## Gigantorus (9/8/16)

No worries, Dev. Look forward to hearing about your results.

Incidentally, if you drop back the dextrose to 1.0kg you'll get about 7.9%ABV.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Gigantorus (17/8/16)

[SIZE=12pt]Don't know whether it's just me or there is something in that Imperial IPA I made, which was calculated at 8.4%. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Last night was yet another experience in a long line of experiences with this particular brew. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Was heading out for a date night dinner with my better-half and remembered that there was a small amount of the IIPA still in the fridge that I hadn't finished from the weekend - so emptied that in a glass and downed it over a 5 min period savouring it as I went (it still is tasting nice with a great grapefruity flavour about it). Then we head down the road to the local tavern for dinner. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]About half an hour later (and this aspect has always been the same) I'm suddenly feeling un-steady on my feet and a little hazy in the head. Man this stuff sneaks up on you and then just whacks you in the noggin, and it's been that way right from the first bottle - one moment happily drinking and enjoying it and then "wham" everything changes about 30 mins later. Can never get past 1 x 740ml bottle in a sitting.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]So just in case it ain't me and it's the brew - you folks be careful with it and don't operate heavy machinery after drinking it OK? [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]J[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] This is your conscience warning you.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Cheers,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Pete[/SIZE]


----------



## peekaboo_jones (17/8/16)

Whoa Pete, that's one badass IPA you made!
I believe home brew beer effects me more than commercial beers these days. Not sure why. Most of my beer is around the 5-6% mark but usually 2 beers in a sitting effects more than 8 pots down at the pub?


----------



## Coldspace (17/8/16)

It's like when I down a couple of pints of my Pliny the elder Beer which is at about 9% double APA and hopped up to the max.Very tasty but also is a great night cap/ killer lol.

It's not just the alcohol working on you, it's the mega hop load. Hop oils have a therapeutic effect on you. I have a couple of old hippy mates that actually like grabbing some pellets / flowers from my brew house and smoking them when they are over downing a few of my beers. They recon it's a nice mellow affect after a few of them. Although I don't smoke, I did try this once with them and found after a few conical shaped amounts lol, I did get a mellow sort of state for say 10 mins, nothing to rave about but they did do something. 
I prefer to drink them.

I was told by an old brewer once, but in the old days when hops commercially were picked by hand, they sometimes would find a hop picker or 2 sleeping amongst the vines from the oils getting into their skin. 
Not sure if it's that true, but hops do contain compounds that act like a sedative.I like telling the story after pulling out a keg of Pliny to end a party . Lol
There are natural remedies etc about that use hop compounds from what I've been told.


----------



## Gigantorus (18/8/16)

[SIZE=12pt]Most of the brews I make are in the 5% to 6% range with the occasional 7.5% (this is my Midnight black ale) and though I get a little tipsy I never go down like a rhino shot with a tranquiliser dart, which has been the situ with the IIPA.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]So Coldspace's comments about the concentrated hop effect could be the key to all this malarkey. It certainly make sense to me. This is the first brew ever that I used 3 x 90grams of hops pellets in - my largest amount previously was 2 x 90grams. So will keep this in the back of the mind for future evaluation - might do a big hoppy American Pale Ale with 3 x 90grams (130grams at flameout and 130grams as dry-hop) and no Dextrose and see what the affect is.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Thanks all for your comments.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Cheers,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Pete[/SIZE]


----------



## Devhay (18/8/16)

Finally had a crack at this one last night, only ended up going with 1kg of dextrose and made the dumb mistake of topping it up to 23L then realising I still had 2kg of DME to add so it ended up sitting just under 25L

So i think it may be a little less imperial than intended, but hopefully still churns out something tasty and probably a little more week night friendly haha


----------



## Gigantorus (18/8/16)

Devhay said:


> Finally had a crack at this one last night, only ended up going with 1kg of dextrose and made the dumb mistake of topping it up to 23L then realising I still had 2kg of DME to add so it ended up sitting just under 25L
> 
> So i think it may be a little less imperial than intended, but hopefully still churns out something tasty and probably a little more week night friendly haha


Dev,

The original recipe was for 24Litres - so you weren't far off (23L for bottling and 1L for sampling while bottling). 

I just ran the 25Litres and 1kg of dex equation and it will give you: OG 1.068, FG 1.013, ABV 7.28%, IBU 58.37.

The general specs of a Double IPA/Imperial IPA are: OG 1.065 - 1.085, FG 1.008 - 1.018, ABV 7.5 - 10.0, IBU 60 - 120. But lets not carried away with tradition. ;-)

It will probably be a cleaner, better brew actually. You'll probably taste the hops better.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Devhay (18/8/16)

That makes me feel a little better about it actually my OG was 1.066, so it should still be on track!

The joys of brewing and learning as you go haha

It was bubbling away happily this morning.. will be interested to see if it ferments as aggressively as yours did too


----------



## Gigantorus (18/8/16)

Dev,

It's all good fun.

Good to hear. I'm sure it will pick up the pace by tomorrow. 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Coldspace (18/8/16)

Google sedative affects of hops. Lots of info there. 
Better still, brew mega hop bomb beers like Pliney the elder with 450 grms total hops, yeah baby..


----------



## Gigantorus (19/8/16)

Will do, Coldspace. Thanks.

Mmmm let me think about that. ;-) 

Speaking of Pliney recipes, Brewers Choice up here had the attached recipe listed the other week. Doesn't use much hops at all compared to your suggestion (and what I believed the Russian River original actually uses). 3kg of dex though? 

View attachment Piney The Resinous Strong Ale Recipe.pdf


----------



## Gigantorus (19/8/16)

Quite an interesting article this: http://www.healthline.com/health/can-hops-get-me-to-sleep#Sleep2

Loved the bit about how hop pickers would fall asleep while picking hops.


----------



## Coldspace (19/8/16)

Gigantorus said:


> Will do, Coldspace. Thanks.
> 
> Mmmm let me think about that. ;-)
> 
> Speaking of Pliney recipes, Brewers Choice up here had the attached recipe listed the other week. Doesn't use much hops at all compared to your suggestion (and what I believed the Russian River original actually uses). 3kg of dex though?


That receipe has 479grms or over 1 lb of hops. Similar to mine but I use an all grain one.
Go for it.


----------



## Gigantorus (23/8/16)

[SIZE=12pt]Yeah I don't know, Coldspace. Not particularly keen about the having to feed the brew the dex - can see an infection in that. And anyway after the Imperialist IPA, my big brew interest has been satisfied for now. Actually had one yesterday and it's mellowing into a nice brew. It has a nice fine-bubble head that hardly dissipates and still a great grapefruity flavour. The heavy alcohol back flavour has mellowed as well - don't really taste like it's 8.4%.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Cheers,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Pete[/SIZE]


----------



## Devhay (1/9/16)

Have been over seas for a week, so my version has had a nice 14 day ferment so far, dry hopped Tuesday and will let it sit for another day or two before I cold crash it.
Took a hydrometer reading and its sitting at 1.015 which I'm pretty happy with, will see if it drops or hangs around over the next few days
Tasting the sample after though.. wow! I definitely see what you were saying about the flavour now, beautiful strong grapefruity taste with a hint of passionfruit maybe? and a decent kick to back it up

Can't wait to bottle this one up


----------



## Gigantorus (1/9/16)

Hey Devhay, 

Good to here it's all going as planned.

Yeah it's like drinking fresh grapefruit juice with the hint of passionfruit that has a solid kick to it. You'll sleep well too. ;-)

I've found that it mellows quite a bit over time, as all brews do. So drink it young and enjoy it at it's best.

Attached is my next brew (I think) - a Blonde Ale using Brooklyn and Galaxy hops late in the boil and in a dry-hop. A nice easy summer brew.

Cheers,

Pete 

View attachment BrooLaxy Blonde Ale 2016.pdf


----------



## Devhay (1/9/16)

It must be getting to that time of year.. my next brew planned will be a nice easy drinking summer ale too haha
I'm thinking of aiming for a sessionable SMaSH Kolsch with ale malt and czech saaz though


----------



## Gigantorus (2/9/16)

Mmmm? Never have done a Kolsch before. Care to share your recipe?

Will also be doing another American Rye Brown Ale as well. Gonna use more Choc Rye than last time - recipe attached.

Cheers,
Pete 

View attachment Spicy-Grizz-Brown-Ale-V4-2016.pdf


----------



## Devhay (2/9/16)

It'll be my first AG BIAB so I'm just trying to figure it out at the moment, Brewersfriend and the BIAB Beer Designer spreadsheet are giving me wildly different results on grain amount so I'm tracking it back to see where I've gone wrong.
4kg of grain seems like way too much to only achieve 4.48 ABV for 10L into the fermenter


----------



## husky (2/9/16)

Devhay said:


> It'll be my first AG BIAB so I'm just trying to figure it out at the moment, Brewersfriend and the BIAB Beer Designer spreadsheet are giving me wildly different results on grain amount so I'm tracking it back to see where I've gone wrong.
> 4kg of grain seems like way too much to only achieve 4.48 ABV for 10L into the fermenter


Without putting it through beersmith id say your efficiency may be out. That mount of grain should give twice that volume into fermenter.


----------



## Devhay (2/9/16)

Ah that's what it is! Thank you! the efficiency in Brewersfriend was set at 30% for some reason


----------



## Gigantorus (12/9/16)

Gigantorus said:


> Dev,
> 
> Heres the updated recipe. Having tasted a bit now I'd be inclined to drop the Dextrose to just 1kg. 8.4% is way too sleepy a brew. I have one bottle (740ml) and I'm falling asleep.
> 
> ...


Am thinking that the next time I do this one I'll drop the Dex to 0.5kg and up the Extra LDME to 4.0kg to cut back on the firm alcoholic taste. Had another one on Saturday and it's still a good drinking brew - just could do with loosing a little of that alcoholic taste.

Next brews will be: (1) English IPA and (2) an even more Choc Rye'd up version of the American Brown Ale. Then will do a few pale ales for summer.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Devhay (12/9/16)

Mine have been bottled up for a week now.. I might have to have a sneaky taste of one this week because I'm impatient haha

Let us know how you go if you re-brew it, I'd like to give it another crack and hopefully hit the target figures this time.


----------



## Gigantorus (13/9/16)

Devhay said:


> Mine have been bottled up for a week now.. I might have to have a sneaky taste of one this week because I'm impatient haha
> 
> Let us know how you go if you re-brew it, I'd like to give it another crack and hopefully hit the target figures this time.


I'm keen to hear what you think, Dev. I reckon it was way better to drink when it was young - so don't hold back ya hear. 

Think it will be a few brews before I do it again. Just created an easy pale ale recipe, which will be a nice easy drinking ale for the summer months. Now tossing up which one I'll do this weekend


----------



## Gigantorus (15/9/16)

[SIZE=12pt]This is getting brewed on Saturday. It's a slight change to my old recipe (chucking in more choc rye), which was a re-jig of the Coopers Ol Brown Dog recipe. My mouth is already watering just thinking about it. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I can't believe that someone hasn't already cottoned on to putting rye in an American Brown Ale. It is truly magnificent. And yes, it is no longer meeting the BJCP guidelines for an American Brown Ale.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Cheers,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Pete[/SIZE] 

View attachment Spicy-Grizz-V4.pdf


----------



## peekaboo_jones (16/9/16)

Gday Pete,
Sounds delicious! Do you still use the Coopers kit can for this or is it per the recipe with dry malt etc?
I need to get some Rye, it's making my mouth water!


----------



## Gigantorus (16/9/16)

Hey Peek,

I normally use 1 x Cooper Dark Ale can + 1 x Coopers Amber Malt can. The last time I did the Spicy Grizz I also used: 500g LDME, and a 40 min steep of 1.1kg of grains:


200grams CaraMunich3 Malt
200grams Rye Malt
200grams CaraPils Malt
300grams Shepherds Delight Malt
100grams Chocolate Rye
100grams Belgium Special B Malt

This new recipe will use mainly dry malts plus a can of Coopers Liquid Amber malt (only using the liquid as I have it and need to use it). If I didn't have the can of liquid amber malt, I would have just used 1kg of amber dry malt. My steep for this new version will be simple and use 1.4kg of grains:

- 500grams Caramel Rye
- 700grams Choc Rye
- 200grams Shepherds Delight


Yeah loving the choc rye malt. The choc version seems to have more kick than the straight caramel rye (maybe). It seems to particularly go really well with the American Brown Ale style.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Gigantorus (19/9/16)

After sucking on a couple of my previous Ryed-up American Brown Ale I was worried that 1200grams of rye would be a little too much in the new recipe. So ended up cutting back on the rye and including a couple of extra malts, which was:

- 300grams Caramel Rye
- 500grams Choc Rye
- 300grams Shepherds Delight
- 100grams CaraMunich3
- 100grams Belgium Special B

The FV is happily bubbling away this morning. 

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## peekaboo_jones (21/9/16)

Gday Pete,

Your recipes sound great. I think with some beer it really works out well blending some different grains together. 

Looking forward to your results.

This weekend I'm putting down a Stone and Wood pacific ale clone, for a friend. 
After that I'll be making my partial mash IPA probably testing the Robobrew out


----------



## Gigantorus (21/9/16)

Hey Nick,

Time will tell I guess whether it's too much rye. I quite like the Belgium Special B malt - but you can over do it as well. I won't use anymore than 100grams. Otherwise you get a big buttery raisin flavour going on that takes 3+ months to tame down.

Mmmmm a S&W PA huh? Would you mind sharing the recipe?

Ah the Robobrew. Am still thinking about that. Have been dropping my spare change into a bucket to save up for one.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## peekaboo_jones (21/9/16)

Hi Pete,

My taste pallet isn't that good, I have used 150g Special B and only picked up caramel flavour similar to caramalt. Oh well.

Yeah will share for sure, it's pretty simple and I'd say fairly easy to adjust kit can for a Coopers Pale Ale tin.
A box of BE3 and some dry wheat malt could do the trick too?

cheers
Nick


----------



## Gigantorus (22/9/16)

[SIZE=10.5pt]Hey Nick,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]I wouldn't say my palate is anything special. But the first time I use Spec B I threw 300grams into the recipe (American Brown Ale). While it was all steeping there was a nice raisiny aroma in the kitchen and I thought "that's a real nice aroma". Then when I first tried the batch .... wholly jesus .... friggin big doses of buttery raisins, which lasted for 3 months before it calmed down. So went easy after that point.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Thanks for the recipe. Looks real simple and tasty. Yeah your suggestions like about right I reckon.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Cheers,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Pete[/SIZE]


----------



## Gigantorus (4/10/16)

Well the Rye'd up American Brown Ale is now bottled and will get sampled in 2 weeks time. German Rye Ale was mixed up on Sunday and is in the FV bubbling away. 

Now the mind is turning to the next recipe, which will be a collaboration brew with my Bro-in-law, who loves a good stout. So we've found an existing Russian Imp. Stout recipe from the USA (North Coast Old Rasputin RIS Clone recipe from American Homebrewers web site), which we've played around with. Bro-in-law loves the Clout Stout (don't we all). So we are attempting to make something in the same style (I say hopefully). We've called the brew : "Putin On The Ritz - RIS". Attached is the recipe so far. Fingers crossed its drinkable.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Gigantorus (7/10/16)

Some how over-looked the German yeast details, which said:

A German ale yeast selected for its ability to form a large firm head when fermenting. This top cropping ale yeast (AKA K-97) is suitable for top fermented beers with low esters levels and can be used for Alts & Belgian type wheat beers. Sedimentation: low. Final gravity: low.

Boy that sucker was spewing out through the airlock and spitting all over the inside of the fridge. That was an active ferment once it got going. Note to self for future use of German Yeast.


----------



## lswhi3 (7/10/16)

http://goldenroad.la/stories/2014/ninety-nine-problems-but-a-beer-aint-one-wolf-among-weeds-ipa

you're welcome


----------



## Gigantorus (7/10/16)

Don't do all grain - so that's useless to me.


----------



## Digga (7/10/16)

I've yet to have a squirter but await the day lucky I had a 12%odd 21 L RIS in a 85l vessel or may have come up out the top!


----------



## Gigantorus (12/10/16)

Digga said:


> I've yet to have a squirter but await the day lucky I had a 12%odd 21 L RIS in a 85l vessel or may have come up out the top!


I'll bottle the German Ale this Saturday. Looking forward to seeing how it turned out.

I'm planning on adding a 3/4 inch outlet on the fermenter lid and run a 3/4 inch hose from lid into a half-filled bucket of water for the RIS ferment. I expect this to be a big bubbler. Only doing a 20L batch in my 30L FV.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (12/10/16)

Nice one Pete, goodluck!


----------



## Gigantorus (14/10/16)

Thanks, Nick. Have only ever done 1 stout in my life, which was a fail. Fingers crossed this one turns out ok. Cheers, Pete


----------



## Gigantorus (21/11/16)

The RIS Stout was opened for the first time yesterday and went down a treat. The bro-in-law really liked it, which was pleasing, as he is a big stout drinker. 1.5 carbonation drops was much better than 2 drops (we did half the batch with 2 drops and half with 1.5 drops). Attached is the label we did up.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Gigantorus (1/12/16)

This is a pic of the RIS. Nice chocolatey and creamy. 

View attachment POTR-RIS-2016.pdf


----------



## Coldspace (3/12/16)

Looks creamy as....


----------



## peekaboo_jones (3/12/16)

Looks great Pete. I pissed myself at your label, it's a ripper.


----------



## fletcher (3/12/16)

Gigantorus said:


> Peek,
> I rarely use labels to be honest. I bought a license to beer labelizer early on in my home brewing thinking I'd be using them. But really haven't. Just use one now and then as a bit of a joke with family (if I think up a crazy name or give a bottle for a birthday present and put their pic on label etc.).
> When I do a label just use standard photocopy paper. I occasionally use some glossy picture paper (if I can find it in the drawer).
> Cheers,
> Pete


i do the same - paid beerlabeliser to get the full version (worth it for a measly $5), and use it to basically put a label and picture with all the other brew info for my website/blog. works well


----------



## Gigantorus (4/12/16)

Coldspace said:


> Looks creamy as....


Its nice and thick. Its also quite fruity, which is probably the 3 packs of hops (90grams each).
Plan to do the same recipe again - but this time steep 100grams of espresso coffee beans in 150ml of Bundy Rum for 7 days - then pour the rummy coffee liquid into the FV 3 days before bottling.


----------

